# What does it cost for you to walk in your vet?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a random silly question-
My vet charges $48 just for an office visit- I am curious to know what other people pay.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Just to walk in the door? 44.00


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

$30 but the vet has a policy that I LOVE! Once you pay the office visit for the year, you dont have to pay it again. I took Dash in the spring and just took him for a blood panel and I didn't have to repay the office visit just the charge.  Benefit to a small town vet!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

$40


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

My vet doesn't charge an office visit:redface: guess that is a good small town vet


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't pay to walk in, I pay for him to come, $48 house call.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My expensive, 10 min. to drive to vet charges $45. The cheap, 45 min. to drive to one charges $32. Definitely due to locale. Expensive one is in the city, cheap one is more rural.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

For a well-check appointment, it is $65. I think as long as you've have one of those per year, if you need a quick appt for something, especially if it related to something you saw the vet for recently, they can do a follow-up appt at a slightly lower rate.

Also, for shots and anything the vet techs can do (like draw blood for a titer, etc.), there is no office visit charge. Just a lab fee and/or vaccination charge.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

$50.00 per dog checked


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My vet is $36.00 for scheduled annual visit's, $55.00 for emergency visit's. He also does not charge an office visit for puppy shot's and first rabies shot.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

In N. CA, $45, on Long Island, $75 for the first time visit per dog, and there after $40 + any addtional services.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

$75with a discount for the 2nd dog.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

$65.00 Bayside New York


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

$53 dollars for a vet visit. $30 for a followup. $20 for a stool check. $54 for a giardia check. 20 for nail grinding, 18 for ag expressed. (30 to have them both done at the same time) 

But my vet does not charge me an office visit when I take the boys in every 6-8weeks or so... Jasper has his ag's and nails done and Cash just nails and I pay 50 bucks. But she usually checks them out for me too and answers any concerns I have. I am a good parent and she gives me a slight break.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

$60 just to walk in the door. Much more by the time you walk out.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet charges $50.00 to walk through the door per dog. Follow up on the same issue are less.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My country vet, $28. for office visit, no chg for shots visit.
The closer vet $45, just to walk in the door.
The homeopathic vet $75,


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

First dog is $37.80 for an exam and $24.75 for each dog there after.

It sure seems to add up quick, but I guess I don't have it bad at all.

Beverly


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

$55 to walk through the door. I guess most all of them are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*$55 to walk in the door*

Never walked out under $200!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> $60 just to walk in the door. Much more by the time you walk out.





Rikidaisy said:


> Never walked out under $200!


Oh yes, by the time we walk out it is always MUCH more expensive. The office visit cost is just the beginning....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am amazed at the price difference- it's crazy!
And yes, I rarely get out for under $100- I think I have paid my vets mortgage a few times over! :evil:


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

$52 for an office visit, which is cheaper than most vets in LA.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

One of mine charges $48 for an exam/consult plus a $4.95 biohazard waste management fee (even if they don't encounter a bit of biohazard waste in examining my dog.) The other vet charges $49 for an office visit but no biohazard fee. 

The biohazard fee kind of irks me. Isn't biohazard waste disposal simply a cost of doing business when you are a veterinarian? I hate to see it listed separately on my bill.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Our vet charges $34.95 for an office visit, but because it is a Banfield and we have the puppy wellness plan, that fee is waived and we only have to pay for testing or whatever extra medications are needed.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

$22 but they waive the fee if it's a quick visit like boosters..ect.


----------

